# Anybody ever use a powder coater in Glasgow



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

I am thinking of getting my Gaggia Classic case powder coated. has anyone ever used a Powder Coater in the Glasgow area? Mega impressed by the red one done in Sheffield, and thinking of having the same done locally.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Yep, I have. Used ESP in Possil to get the panels of my machine done. £25 minimum for doing a colour so you're looking at that for a Classic. Very happy with the job they did - quoted me four days to turn it round but it was done in three. Panels all nicely done and guy put a special coating underneath to make it more durable as it be getting exposed to heat/moisture.

  2014-09-12 17.28.52 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  P1040509 by wjheenan, on Flickr

@funinacup used Powdertec in Tradeston for his bits and think they charged him £20.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Getting the drip tray panel to sit flush will be the death of me...


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> @funinacup used Powdertec in Tradeston for his bits and think they charged him £20.


Sure did. Guy was helpful & seemed like an easy process (I hate when people make things sound like a big effort - it's your job, get over it). Powdertec are in Kinning Park. Don't imagine it would be very expensive.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Would be good to see how you get on, maybe some pics when done as I would fancy black (same as mignon)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

funinacup said:


> Sure did. Guy was helpful & seemed like an easy process (I hate when people make things sound like a big effort - it's your job, get over it). Powdertec are in Kinning Park. Don't imagine it would be very expensive.


Same with ESP - when i phoned round some places in London to ask about doing my grinder they made it sound like the biggest ordeal ever - so much so I brought up here to get done.

There's also P&J on the southside - see here for reviews http://www.glasgowfixedgear.com/discussion/208/painting-powder-coating/p7


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

everything down south is such an effort, I have been quoted ridiculous prices for coating grinders!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Think as soon as you start asking about coating a coffee machine they assume you're a middle class ponce with money to burn and start seeing ££££££££££ (although Armourtec in London charge £75 for a bike frame + fork, the place i got my machine done was £40 for f+f)


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> everything down south is such an effort, I have been quoted ridiculous prices for coating grinders!


http://aerocoat.co.uk

These guys are top of thier game and have a great reputation not sure on thier pricing , but I have seen several examples of thier work on car parts and wheels and its tip top .


----------



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks for this, guys. I'm still stripping and cleaning, but once it's together and working properly again, I'll have the case off it & have it done. My missus has a thing about everything in the kitchen having to be red.....


----------



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

....and she doesn't know I've even got the classic yet. I have to sneak my repairs and cleaning in while she is at work and present her with a fait accompli


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Haha!


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Getting the drip tray panel to sit flush will be the death of me...


Aye, not the best fit is it?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Not worth paying another £500 for a Rocket though....blue tack and foam tape does a reasonable job


----------



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

Finally stripped down and away to become a shiny red coffee engine. photos up when re-assembled.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Where did you take it to?


----------



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

Ended up going to Powdertec in Tradeston. On the Motorway, off the motorway, room to park and should get it back post-Easter.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Any news on this yet @kadeshuk?


----------



## Zephyr (Apr 19, 2015)

Wow, its like pimp my ride, but with espresso machines now. hehe


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Coffeechap is Tim Westwood


----------



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

The red bean machine re-assembled and nestled next to the Mini. Cost me twenty quid from Powdertec in Glasgow, though I had to wait 2 1/2 weeks; money well spent, as because the coating is over the whole casing it also gives protection from the rust that inhabits the usual areas. And it matches the other red stuff in the kitchen, which pleases She Who Only Drinks Instant Mellow Birds (Shodimm) , a powder fit only for needy civilians in World War II.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice work Kadeshuk, although I think the grinder is feeling a little left out









Did you have to clean up the panels first was the £20 all in ?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice looking machine, looks a good finish...mmm how would it look in black?


----------



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

Powdertec cleaned the rust up on the bottom and inside bottom. Twenty quid all in.

Obviously I have had the grinder top bits off for cleaning and I will be replacing the burrs next week, but I am not inclined to lift the motor out, though a red Mazzer would be pretty.......perhaps with a go faster stripe....shodimm says that the Gaggia is ok but the Mini looks like a worktop Dalek.

GC, I am pretty sure that a nice, glossy coat of black would indeed look cool.


----------



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

Jeebsy used ESP , also Glasgow, which turned around much quicker.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Looks like good things come to those who wait though!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

kadeshuk said:


> Powdertec cleaned the rust up on the bottom and inside bottom. Twenty quid all in.
> 
> Obviously I have had the grinder top bits off for cleaning and I will be replacing the burrs next week, but I am not inclined to lift the motor out, though a red Mazzer would be pretty.......perhaps with a go faster stripe....shodimm says that the Gaggia is ok but the Mini looks like a worktop Dalek.
> 
> GC, I am pretty sure that a nice, glossy coat of black would indeed look cool.


£20 all in seems like a bargain !

Trouble with a lot of the Mazzer's is that I believe it isn't just a case of "lifting the motor out" as you need to bake the grinder in the oven to expand the case before you can get the motor out.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Looking good mate...


----------

